# die in zijn opdracht werkt



## Matron

Hi there,
Any help with this would be a real help...

_De Adverteerder is gehouden om d*e verspreider die in zijn opdracht werkt*, te verplichten zich te houden aan de relevante wet- en regelgeving waaronder de NRC, alsmede deze Code
_
Many Thanks,


----------



## eno2

A try: The advertiser has to obligate his commissioned distributor to abide by...etc...


----------



## sound shift

"Obligate" is mostly AmE. Since Matron is in the UK, I propose: "The Advertiser shall require his subcontracted distributor to abide by ..."


----------



## eno2

Require 

I would have used 'oblige' but  "Oblige" also means


> Do as (someone) asks or desires in order to help or please them.
> _‘oblige me by not being sorry for yourself’_
> or
> *be obliged* Be indebted or grateful.
> _‘if you can give me a few minutes of your time I'll be much obliged’_


oblige - definition of oblige in English | Oxford Dictionaries
I'll always have AE-BE issues...
Commissioned is not quite the same as subcontractor (very familiar formula  in the construction  sector ) I think.


----------



## Matron

eno2 said:


> Require
> 
> I would have used 'oblige' but  "Oblige" also means
> oblige - definition of oblige in English | Oxford Dictionaries
> I'll always have AE-BE issues...
> Commissioned is not quite the same as subcontractor (very familiar formula  in the construction  sector ) I think.



Thanks! Yes - very clear... we would probably use "require" - so "the advertiser shall require his commissioned distributor to abide by/ comply with...." I agree - I think sub-contract is language more synonymous with construction. Not sure whether that language would be used to describe the relationship between an advertiser and a blogger/ vlogger... I understand the idea... maybe "instructed/ briefed/ commissioned" more appropriate? "advertiser under his instruction"


----------



## eno2

<The advertiser shall require his instructed/briefed distributor to abide by/ comply with.>  I wouldn't  use instructed nor briefed, because they somehow interfere with require.


----------



## sound shift

Matron said:


> I think sub-contract is language more synonymous with construction. Not sure whether that language would be used to describe the relationship between an advertiser and a blogger/ vlogger...


"Sub-contract" is not limited to construction, but even so it may not be suitable here. It would have been useful to know from the start that this "verspreider", a word that has many translations, is in fact a blogger/vlogger. I'll admit that I'm pretty ignorant about blogging/vlogging, but it still seems strange to me that a blogger/vlogger should work to the instructions of an advertiser. What is the context here?


----------



## eno2

Vlogging is video-blogging. I didn't know either.


----------



## Matron

sound shift said:


> "Sub-contract" is not limited to construction, but even so it may not be suitable here. It would have been useful to know from the start that this "verspreider", a word that has many translations, is in fact a blogger/vlogger. I'll admit that I'm pretty ignorant about blogging/vlogging, but it still seems strange to me that a blogger/vlogger should work to the instructions of an advertiser. What is the context here?



Sorry - yea I agree it is not limited to just construction... context is the area of social media advertising - so the advertiser will encourage someone who is active online, such as a blogger or a vlogger to review a product in return for money or some form of benefit (free product)... and where this will affect the credibility of how the audience receive the blog/ vlog - then a relationship of sorts exists between the advertiser and the distributor (the person disseminating the message on behalf of the advertiser) - this relationship should be disclosed in the blog/ vlog/ or other social media forum... for example when celebrities or athletes endorse a product on twitter or facebook - whereby they are paid or sponsored by the brand in question, they usually have to reference this fact by stating something like #spon or #paid


----------



## eno2

sound shift said:


> "Sub-contract" is not limited to construction,


True, I would never say it was. It's only standard proceedings with contractors (building contractors) and (industrial) constructors. And well regulated.


----------

